# /sysutils/accountservice unknown -fno-color-diagnostics after -Xclang



## dufresnep (Jul 2, 2021)

Compiling sysutils/accountsservice on FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p3 (x86 64 bits), I get: error: unknown argument: '-fno-color-diagnostics'.


----------



## dufresnep (Jul 3, 2021)

I see the option exist for the current (v.11) clang compiler:




__





						Clang command line argument reference — Clang 11 documentation
					





					releases.llvm.org
				




and it is shown when I do `/usr/bin/cc --help grep color`

oh `cc -fno-color-diagnostics test.c` works, but
`cc -Xclang -fno-color-diagnostics test.c` does not, and it it what accountservice do.

-Xclang <arg> means pass <arg> to the clang compiler... which does seems ok at first glance (except maybe for the fact that cc is the clang compiler as far as I know)


----------

